# Paint Code===>Nimbus Grey???



## Jerry_HEAVEN (Mar 16, 2000)

what is the paint code for Nimbus Grey?
is there some special attention i need to make note of? like how many coats of clearcoats to put on? i want to paint my MK3 GTI that color...
thanks


----------



## Jeff Bipes (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: Paint Code===>Nimbus Grey??? (Thorax_Embalmer)*

LZ7X NIMBUS GRAY PEARL EFFECT
Ask your body shop the rest.


----------



## audi4t (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: Paint Code===>Nimbus Grey??? (Thorax_Embalmer)*

Nimbus is a PIA to match
my body shop is trying to get it right to paint a new rear valance I have for my TT
the OEM code doesn't match the mix details


----------



## Jerry_HEAVEN (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: Paint Code===>Nimbus Grey??? (audi4t)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nimbus is a PIA to match
my body shop is trying to get it right to paint a new rear valance I have for my TT
the OEM code doesn't match the mix details[HR][/HR]​hmmm, interesting....hopefully my body shop can do it right...
can someone post pics of Nimbus Grey from all angles? i cant seem to find any good websites with them


----------

